# Oops....Norwegian Forest cat number 6 has arrived!



## Vixxen

Couldn't resist him <3 14 week old brown tabby and white NFC boy, Norwegian number 6!


----------



## Jannor

beautiful  I do have a soft spot for tabby NFC's though ... my boy is tabby & white but mine are all 13 now.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh dear, just slipped into your bag did he  Absolutely gorgeous addition to the family :Cat


----------



## Jonescat

Gorgeous


----------



## Matrod

Oh my goodness, he is just scrumptious :Cat


----------



## bingolitle

.Mmmmmm  He would have slipped into my pocket too!
What's his name?


----------



## Vixxen

bingolitle said:


> .Mmmmmm  He would have slipped into my pocket too!
> What's his name?


He is "Billy Bonkers" <3


----------



## Vixxen

Just love him <3


----------



## Polly G

He is a stunner x


----------



## Thor (NFC)

Awesome!!!! 
Getting another next yr


----------



## Vixxen

Thor (NFC) said:


> Awesome!!!!
> Getting another next yr


They are an addictive breed!


----------



## Thor (NFC)

@Vixxen . I'm showing Thor in January. He's such a loving cat. At the moment both my cats have fleas. I've treated them both but I've just pulled 2 off him tonight so I'm going to spend the next few days gutting the house..
I might get another male but undecided yet..


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Billy is 10 out of 10 on my cute-o-meter!


----------



## Cassyj

He is lovely I was tempted by the breed before I got my two


----------



## Vixxen

Cassyj said:


> He is lovely I was tempted by the breed before I got my two


They are an amazing breed, and addictive!


----------



## PussyMolloy

a


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

PussyMolloy said:


> What a beauty.
> I also have a Norwegian Forest Cat; his name is Puss-Puss.


Welcome to our forum. Your Puss-Puss is a very handsome kitty


----------



## jocat

How cute and lovely


----------



## Cazzer

How did I miss this!!!!! 

Billy Bonkers is gorgeous. I love tabby wegies. Not that I've got a brown tabby one. Just a blue, a silver, a cream, and a red, all with white!


----------



## PetloverJo

Awwww he is stunning. Who is his breeder? I love Norwegian Forest Cats. How do they all get on together? Are yours all boys. My boy likes to be the centre of attention and I would be worried if I got another wegie would there fight to be top cat.


----------

